# Retain smoke in cook chamber?



## akamarcus (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi everyone! New member here - I have a lingering question, the answer to which I cannot figure out, so I hope y'all can help.

I have owned a GMG Daniel Boone for 2 years now. Done 6-8 briskets, 10 pork shoulders, 5 turkeys, and chicken wings. I enjoy the smoker quite a bit. However, I can't seem to get an adequate smoke profile in my meat.  I don't expect it to be close to what an offset produces in smokiness, but it's just not enough for me, and I've done everything that I can find to help with this.  I _always_ have my pellet tube going for the first 4-6 hours of the cook. For beef and pork, I run it at 225 F and it produces _a lot_ of smoke.

*I have thought that if perhaps I kept the smoke in the chamber for longer, the meat would have a stronger smoke flavor. Is this true?  Would it be helpful to seal the chimney so that the smoke just cannot escape?  What would happen if I lowered my chimney cap so that it was more-or-less sealed off?*

Setup:
- Green Mountain Grill Daniel Boone
- Fireblack gasket around lid for insulation
- 3" aluminum elbow pointed at grate level (alternative to Don Godke's Downdraft)
- Green Mountain Grill thin blue smoke pellet tube for additional smoke


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't think that trapping the smoke in the chamber is the way to go. You want it to have clean smoke,not a stale smoke flavor. Can I ask what kind of pellets your using? May be as simple as changing to a different wood for a more pronounced flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2019)

What Pellets are you using in the tube? Keeping smoke IN the smoker is not a good idea. Too high a risk of Bad Flavor smoke components settling on the meat retaining the smoke too long. You may need to try different pellets or adding a second tube to generate twice the flavorfull Thin Blue Smoke...JJ


----------



## akamarcus (Dec 5, 2019)

They are Lumberjack 40% Hickory/60% Oak blend. I've also used 40% Mesquite/60% Oak, 100% Hickory, and a Maple/Hickory/Cherry blend.

The smoker seems to produce plenty of smoke, and it almost seems overkill when I add the pellet tube.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2019)

Do you Babysit the Smoker for long periods? Lots of us get Nose Blind working with the smoker and smelling the smoke all day. Comes time to eat and you can barely taste any smoke on the meat. But, eat the leftovers a day are two later and the flavor is amazing...JJ


----------



## akamarcus (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't babysit at all - I follow the adage "If you're looking, you aren't cooking" and therefore detect a heavy smoke smell every time I'm outside. I can even smell it in my clothes when I'm inside, so I don't think I'm desensitized, even on the day of the cook.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 5, 2019)

akamarcus said:


> I don't babysit at all - I follow the adage "If you're looking, you aren't cooking" and therefore detect a heavy smoke smell every time I'm outside. I can even smell it in my clothes when I'm inside, so I don't think I'm desensitized, even on the day of the cook.



I think, at least for me, that even though I can smell the smoke outside and on my clothes, the taste is dulled compared to the next day or if I just showed up to a place that had smoked food. You might get whiffs of the smell here and there but it sticks to you and dulls the senses a bit. Just my opinion though...

My thoughts are that smoke is just one of the flavor profiles that I want to taste but not the _only_ thing I want to taste. From your description, it sounds like you're getting smoke but maybe haven't found that sweet spot yet? 

Also try different pellets if possible. I switched to BBQ delight 100% for cheeses and it's amazing the difference from  the others I used before (pitboss maybe?).


----------



## BigW. (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome!  I have the same GMG.  I also use Lumberjack and like them.  I switch between 100% Hickory or Apple.  I would think with tube you would be getting plenty of smoke.

Do you put the tube to the left of the meat? So smoke blows to the right and out the stack?  I assume so.

I usually run a separate temp gauge because my grill runs hot.  As you know, higher temps produce less smoke.  Maybe yours is running higher than 225?

Last suggestion is trying a 100% Mesquite.  Keep us posted if you find the solution for you.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 5, 2019)

Def do not close off the exhaust stack. You will get creosote build up on your meat and it will taste like an ash tray! 

You could possibly cold smoke some of your meat prior to cooking.

I don't have a pellet grill but would do what the others have suggested in switching pellets possibly. I don't know though I use lumberjack in my AMNPS and never had a dull smoke flavor. 

Drink a few more cold ones and toss some meat on I am sure you will get it there! If not its a good excuse to tell the old lady on why you need a new smoker!


----------



## flagriller (Dec 5, 2019)

Whatever your smoking will only absorb so much smoke, the key is to keep the smoke moving from the source to the stack. Thin Blue Smoke.  What I do is this; I got a smoker box, Weber to be exact from HD, you can also get a smoker tube, I don't like them because the chips don't last.
Soak the chips until fully wet, fill the box and place at the opposite end of the stack, and bingo.
The chips will add smoke to the box without creating creosote!  I've even put in a few small pieces 
of natural lump.
Keep experimenting that's the fun of it.


----------



## jmtyndall (Dec 5, 2019)

Trapping smoke is bad. You can try it, but it will probably make your food taste like camp fire. Plus if you trap the heat then you burn less pellets and get less of the tasty thin smoke.

I believe the light smoke flavor on a pellet grill is strictly a product of the grill generating less combustion byproducts than other smokers. In my offset I burn around 3-5lbs of wood per hour and move a LOT of air with it. Stale smoke tastes terrible, you want the smoke and heat to quickly work through the smoker. Most pellet grills advertise a burn rate of like 1lb per hour, so they're generating 20-30% of the smoke byproducts an offset is. No wonder there's less smoke flavor.

First thing I'd probably try is forcing the thing to burn more pellets by propping the lid slightly open. That will vent some of the heat and the grill will have to burn more pellets to keep up, thus generating more smoke. Alternatively, start your smokes down around 180-190F for a couple hours. Pellets smolder a bit longer rather than burning up like higher temps.


----------



## flagriller (Dec 5, 2019)

Less smoke is common with the pellet grills.  Try adding the chip box,  I think you'll find it works
pretty good.  If not, blame me......   and you next post is completely free!


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 5, 2019)

akamarcus said:


> Hi everyone! New member here - I have a lingering question, the answer to which I cannot figure out, so I hope y'all can help.
> 
> I have owned a GMG Daniel Boone for 2 years now. Done 6-8 briskets, 10 pork shoulders, 5 turkeys, and chicken wings. I enjoy the smoker quite a bit. However, I can't seem to get an adequate smoke profile in my meat.  I don't expect it to be close to what an offset produces in smokiness, but it's just not enough for me, and I've done everything that I can find to help with this.  I _always_ have my pellet tube going for the first 4-6 hours of the cook. For beef and pork, I run it at 225 F and it produces _a lot_ of smoke.
> 
> ...



Just by the process of how wood pellets are produced, they will never have the same flavor profile as actual hardwood.  Someone can run their pellet grill on Smoke Mode, add a smoke tube, box or tray of pellets for extra smoke and it’ll still never produce the same flavor profile as actual hardwood.  That’s a fact.  It’s like comparing Apples to Oranges...  They’re both fruit, but they’re just different.  Is Pellet Smoke bad?  No...  Many people love and enjoy the flavor profile of good quality 100% wood type bbq pellets.  Hickory and Mesquite pellets being the two that produces the strongest flavor profile available.  I’ve tried just about everything possible to see if I could get my Pellet Grill to produce a level of smoke flavor profile like a true a Stick Burner...  From producing more pellet smoke, to restricting the exhaust flow to hold in more smoke and also using 100% wood type bbq pellets.  At the end of the day, I realized, I was going about it the wrong way.  The only way to get true hardwood smoke is to burn true hardwood.  Some will say, why not just go back to using a true stick burner...  Well, because there are advantages to using and having a Pellet Grill.  Is it possible to convert a pellet grill into a true hardwood stick burner?  Yes...  Is the process and effort for everyone?  No, but those that miss that true hardwood stick burning flavor profile in their bbq cooks...   It is possible.  I would first suggest trying the best quality bbq pellets available, run smoke mode at the start of your cooks... Try the tubes, trays ect. and see if they’ll work for you...   If they work out for You, great...  but if your heart and stomach truly miss that true Hardwood Smoke Flavor Profile, give this some research, it just might be what you’re looking for.  It’s like converting your pellet grill into a true offset stick burner, because it is.  And note...  I’m not trying to promote anything over another...  It’s just good to see and know your options.  Good luck. 






						Amazon.com: Customer reviews: Smoke Daddy Magnum P.I.G. Hot or Cold Smoke Generator | BBQ accessories Works With Any Outside BBQ Grill | Electric Smoker Pellet Accessory | Add Your Favorite blend of Wood Chunks, Wood Chips, or Pellets To The Smoke Ge
					

Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for Smoke Daddy Magnum P.I.G. Hot or Cold Smoke Generator | BBQ accessories Works With Any Outside BBQ Grill | Electric Smoker Pellet Accessory | Add Your Favorite blend of Wood Chunks, Wood Chips, or Pellets To The Smoke Generator to Customize...



					www.amazon.com







			https://www.amazon.com/review/reviews-lightbox//ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_img?ie=UTF8&asin=B00E683N92&tag=smokingmeatforums-20
		


Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Just by the process of how wood pellets are produced, they will never have the same flavor profile as actual hardwood



Interesting. Can you give more detail here? It's my understanding that Pellets are made by heating Wood Dust to between 170 and 190°F. This softens a small amount of  Lignin in the exposed wood cells then the pressure of putting the wood dust through the small die holds it together. Once the Lignin cools the Pellet firms  and the pellet becomes stronger.
Does any part of this process effect a great deal of the wood or it's flavor components. I realize their are several but don't know if 190° would make a big impact. Thanks...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Dec 5, 2019)

Start spritzing your meat every 30 minutes, it will add more flavor


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2019)

GOOD CALL! Keeping the meat moist allows more smoke to adhere. Now it's Really important to have Sweet TBS and that it keeps moving...JJ


----------



## RCAlan (Dec 5, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Interesting. Can you give more detail here? It's my understanding that Pellets are made by heating Wood Dust to between 170 and 190°F. This softens a small amount of  Lignin in the exposed wood cells then the pressure of putting the wood dust through the small die holds it together. Once the Lignin cools the Pellet firms  and the pellet becomes stronger.
> Does any part of this process effect a great deal of the wood or it's flavor components. I realize their are several but don't know if 190° would make a big impact. Thanks...JJ


Info on how Wood Pellets are produced...




https://www.pelheat.com/traeger_wood_pellets.html

And Info about Seasoned Hardwood...



All of the links above have great info...  Just by the process of how wood pellets are produced, the end product is different from seasoned Hardwood..  Yes, they both will burn and smoke, but the flavor profile is different enough due to the process of how wood pellets are produced.  Again, not saying Pellet Smoke is bad, I’m just saying that Seasoned Hardwood Smoke produces a flavor profile that is noticeably recognizable, with a traditional flavor profile when compared to wood pellets.  Top quality Wood Pellets are good....  Kinda like a Ford or Chevy and Seasoned Hardwood to me is like having a Bentley...  That might be a little much..  lol.  But there is a noticeable difference... 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## flagriller (Dec 9, 2019)

Just a quick note; Walmart sells pit boss pellets that are actually natural charcoal, I mix 50/50
with pellets and that works well.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 10, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Do you Babysit the Smoker for long periods? Lots of us get Nose Blind working with the smoker and smelling the smoke all day. Comes time to eat and you can barely taste any smoke on the meat. But, eat the leftovers a day are two later and the flavor is amazing...JJ


This is a real thing. 

I haven't used my AMPS 12" tube in almost a year. I'm totally satisfied with the smoke aroma & flavor I get from my pellet cooker. I get a completely different flavor profile when using the WSM 22" cooker using charcoal & wood chunks (but it's more labor demanding.) I guess it's all about what one likes and maybe some just don't get enough "smoke" flavor from their pellet cookers. I couldn't be more pleased and the dozen or so folks who eat a lot of my cooks seem to agree. I asked others on numerous occasions if they smell & taste the smoke and they all say they do.


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 10, 2019)

Run as low as possible for the first 2-3 hours, then raise the temp. And as others have mentioned, spritzing will also help.


----------



## akamarcus (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. In practice (not theory, according to the USDA), how long can a pork shoulder or whole turkey be outside of food-safe temperatures (40 - 140 F) and still be safe to eat once it's fully cooked?


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 10, 2019)

Hours. Bacteria does not travel through whole muscle tissue well at all. Ground meat is what's risky. The smoke (and the rub) also kills surface bacteria. Just rinse the meat and it can go a long time. Bacteria growth slows and eventually stops as you get above 125F internal temperature. By 140F internal it has stopped. 150F internal will kill bacteria given some time. 160F is simply the point at which bacteria will die in less than a minute, which is why the USDA recommends it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2019)

With an Intact Pork Butt, no injection, etc, get the surface above 130-140 in under 4 hours, which is not hard Hot Smoking, and the time spend heating the interior is irrelevant.  Poultry, on the other hand, is frequently Enhanced, Injected with a Salt solution, and therefore Not Intact. You want the internal temp up to 130-140 in 4 hours. If you use All Natural birds, they are Intact and the surface temp is the only concern...JJ


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 11, 2019)

If you have time Try running the whole cook @ 180f, comes out Smokey and juicy. Or run 180f for an hour or so then go to 225f. Depending on what your are cooking.

180f is my magic number for the GMG.  Except for chicken 375.


----------



## mike guy (Dec 11, 2019)

Entire cook at 180?   You want to take most bbq, brisket, ribs, pork shoulders etc up to 200+.  Do you finish hot to get up to temp?  I haven't heard of someone doing more than a couple hours at 180.


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 11, 2019)

It will stall for hours and hours if you run at 180F continuously. Not sure why you would do this.


----------



## BigW. (Dec 11, 2019)

I doubt Jabiru grill temp is actually 180.  I believe he meant he sets temp to 180 on the unit and the actual internal cooking temp is closer to 225.  I also have a GMG and it runs hotter than setting suggests.  I use a temp guage inside cook chamber to know actual temp.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2019)

Good Call. 180 is fine for the first 4 hours. But you will need 225+ to get above 190 in less than 24 hours....JJ


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm with RCAlan on this one.  Try all available options of smoke first.  You having a similar set-up to Don Godke's downward draft is great.....that would of been my first suggestion especially since you have a GMG and his original was on that.  

Basically seems like you want more smoke flavor?  Since you already have a downward draft - that keeps in more smoke.  

Options are pellet tubes, pellet trays, pellets or wood chips on deflector shield, you can put a small meat loaf pan in front of the fire pot with wood chips, SmokeDaddy Inc. has something called the heavy D heat diffuser which you can put wood in but then it is a challenge keeping temps but wrapping the wood if foil helps.  I've tried all of these with my Rec Tec.

The best option I believe for the real wood smoke is SmokeDaddy's cold smokers.  Like RCAlan - I have the Magnum P.I.G. cold smoker and I've only used it once but man, the chicken I did have a way strong flavor of pecan wood.  I can't wait to use it again this weekend.  But this does require you to drill a hole into your grill and cost isn't super cheap but worth it to me.  

Good luck!


----------

